# Coding Enhanced Bluetooth



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwmaxx said:


> Can you send me the latest Esys software? I need help to turn on my enhanced Bluetooth on my 2014 328i.


PM sent.


----------



## bmwmaxx (Jun 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you...I might try to reach out to you if I cannot figure this out myself.


----------



## adyf7970 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi - any chance you could send me the Esys software please? I'm new to this but have an F30 (UK model 2012 registration) with standard Bluetooth and no navigation. I'd like to code the enhanced Bluetooth - is that going to be possible?

If so, I'll get myself a cable off eBay!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adyf7970 said:


> Hi - any chance you could send me the Esys software please? I'm new to this but have an F30 (UK model 2012 registration) with standard Bluetooth and no navigation. I'd like to code the enhanced Bluetooth - is that going to be possible?
> 
> If so, I'll get myself a cable off eBay!


PM sent.


----------



## adyf7970 (Jun 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Wow - that was quick, thanks! So it's all possible? I found a local garage that can do it but it's £100 which seems a bit steep if I can do it myself


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adyf7970 said:


> Wow - that was quick, thanks! So it's all possible? I found a local garage that can do it but it's £100 which seems a bit steep if I can do it myself


It is possible so long as you have a Combox in car.

And if they can do it, then you can do it.


----------



## adyf7970 (Jun 26, 2015)

Combox? What's that? Where do I look?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adyf7970 said:


> Combox? What's that? Where do I look?


Start looking at Post #1 of this Thread.


----------



## adyf7970 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ah yes - I see. Well I've looked in the back of the car and all I can see is the fusebox....so it looks like it's not possible :thumbdwn:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adyf7970 said:


> Ah yes - I see. Well I've looked in the back of the car and all I can see is the fusebox....so it looks like it's not possible :thumbdwn:


You give up too easy. Some Head Units have Combox built into them.


----------



## adyf7970 (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh OK. So I guess the only way of knowing for sure is to get the cable, run ESys and see what it says?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adyf7970 said:


> Oh OK. So I guess the only way of knowing for sure is to get the cable, run ESys and see what it says?


That is the definitive way to verify Standalone Combox, or Head Unit Type.


----------



## adyf7970 (Jun 26, 2015)

OK great, really appreciate your help. I'll get a cable and see how I get on. I may be back for more advice if that's alright :bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## adyf7970 (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks like I have a CIC iDrive - bimmertech have told me that I won't be able to do the enhanced Bluetooth activation. Do you agree Shawn?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adyf7970 said:


> Looks like I have a CIC iDrive - bimmertech have told me that I won't be able to do the enhanced Bluetooth activation. Do you agree Shawn?


Well, Bimmer-Tech is a respected authority on this stuff, so I don't doubt anything they said, although there must be more to the story. CIC is not a limitation to Enhanced Bluetooth. If car has CIC and Combox (fatory or retofitted), it can have EBT. My 2011 F10 has CIC, Combox and Enhanced Bluetooth, all from the factory.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

adyf7970 said:


> Looks like I have a CIC iDrive - bimmertech have told me that I won't be able to do the enhanced Bluetooth activation. Do you agree Shawn?


If you are missing required hardware that's what we said. I do not know your VIN but software activation for enhanced Bluetooth is possible only in cars that have the right hardware.
If you want to retrofit Combox Media or any other missing hardware to get enhanced Bluetooth we can definitely assist you but that's a different story (software only vs. hardware + software).

Again, it's hard to comment on your post not knowing the VIN. Feel free to email us again if you are willing to upgrade your hardware.


----------



## Ettiennem (Sep 17, 2015)

*Bluetooth does want to connect*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi I recently had to replace to control board on my radio due to it automatically was switching the radio and Bluetooth on and off. This issue is now resolved but according to the chap who installed it said I need coding done on it but BMW wants to charge me a arm and a leg just to do the coding, can you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ettiennem said:


> Hi I recently had to replace to control board on my radio due to it automatically was switching the radio and Bluetooth on and off. This issue is now resolved but according to the chap who installed it said I need coding done on it but BMW wants to charge me a arm and a leg just to do the coding, can you help?


PM sent.


----------



## JMcQueen (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a 435 with combox and looking to code the enhanced BT option. Is there any chance I could have a PM too as I've been bouncing around the web looking for it.


----------



## jake52 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm also looking to code enhanced bluetooth. Cable is ready to go, combobox present, April 2014 F20 with 6NH and 663, hopefully that means I'm ready to go. Can you PM me details.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jake52 said:


> I'm also looking to code enhanced bluetooth. Cable is ready to go, combobox present, April 2014 F20 with 6NH and 663, hopefully that means I'm ready to go. Can you PM me details.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jake52 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the speedy response


----------



## ducce (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a F31 -13, build date 2013-05-08. 
I have no navigation and no combox in the trunk. I do have 6NH and bluetooth handsfree is working. 
As I understood cars manufactured from 2013-07-01 have the NBT, so I don't? Or I might have? 
I have not yet ordered the ENET cable so can't look in the software.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ducce said:


> I have a F31 -13, build date 2013-05-08.
> I have no navigation and no combox in the trunk. I do have 6NH and bluetooth handsfree is working.
> As I understood cars manufactured from 2013-07-01 have the NBT, so I don't? Or I might have?
> I have not yet ordered the ENET cable so can't look in the software.


PM me your short VIN (last 7), and I will tell you what Head Unit you have.


----------



## ducce (Apr 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM me your short VIN (last 7), and I will tell you what Head Unit you have.


Thanks a lot. PM sent!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ducce said:


> Thanks a lot. PM sent!


This car has HU_ENTRY. Without a Combox, it cannot have EBT.


----------



## ducce (Apr 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> This car has HU_ENTRY. Without a Combox, it cannot have EBT.


:bawling:

But thanks again for checking, then I don't need to order that ENET cable.


----------



## jake52 (Apr 26, 2016)

How can I tell what head unit I have from the VIN check?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jake52 said:


> How can I tell what head unit I have from the VIN check?


You can't. Send me your short VIN though if you need to know.


----------



## drkash (Apr 27, 2016)

I have recently bought a F20, 2012. It does not have sat nav or the combox when I checked under the boot carpet. From the VIN search it has the following:
6AB CONTROL TELESERVICES 
6NH HANDS-FREE FACILITY W. USB INTERFAC 
663 RADIO BMW PROFESSIONAL 

I'd like to be able to play music from my iphone via bluetoth so am looking at options for retrofitting the combox. Does anyone know the price for this if I paid someone?

I can see combox's on eBay for £60-200 but I'm not sure which code I need. Also is it easy or quite difficult to install it myself and code it if I buy the cable and download software? Also not sure which cables I would need?

My other alternative is using something like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aukey-Bluetoot ... ransmitter

Thanks for any help


----------



## jake52 (Apr 26, 2016)

I appear to have partially enabled enhanced Bluetooth. My phone pairs but I cannot select the Bluetooth audio button. When I press on it it never becomes selected. Other office functions are working fine such as messaging and the phone itself. I've tried with 2 different phones with the same results. My BT settings only show Phone Audio, Message Access and Contacts, media audio doesn't appear.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## dev14nt (May 10, 2016)

@shawnsheridan

Wondering if you can help. I have managed to code a few features to my Jan 2014 318D sport, and am wondering if enhanced Bluetooth will be possible. There is no combox in the boot, however I have read that the combox may be built into the head unit? 

I have checked the VIN and I can see the following details:
6NH HANDS-FREE FACILITY W. USB INTERFAC 
6VB CONTROL INFOTAINMENT 
654 DAB TUNER 

TIA,
Dev14nt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dev14nt said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> Wondering if you can help. I have managed to code a few features to my Jan 2014 318D sport, and am wondering if enhanced Bluetooth will be possible. There is no combox in the boot, however I have read that the combox may be built into the head unit?
> 
> ...


I need to know exactly what Head Unit your car has. If you do not know, PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## dev14nt (May 10, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I need to know exactly what Head Unit your car has. If you do not know, PM me your short VIN (last 7).


Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dev14nt said:


> Pm sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You have CHAMP2 Head Unit, which means you would have to have a standalone Combox.


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Shawn
Thanks with your help I am coding 
I have 14 f10 with HU NBT
can I code the blue tooth thingy and if you can pm me the instructions
Hanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shikbas said:


> Hi Shawn
> Thanks with your help I am coding
> I habe 14 f10 with HU NBT
> can I code the blue tooth thingy and if you can pm me the instructions
> Hanks


Yes, you have NBT Head Unit, so you can Code EBT.

See here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

HI shawn ,you are always very helpful,,thank you
I checked my car and it does have 6NS already there,,Am I missing something ,I see more than one phone on BT if you want to add,,what about streaming? thank you



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you have NBT Head Unit, so you can Code EBT.
> 
> See here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shikbas said:


> HI shawn ,you are always very helpful,,thank you
> I checked my car and it does have 6NS already there,,Am I missing something ,I see more than one phone on BT if you want to add,,what about streaming? thank you


I don't understand. If you have factory 6NS, the you have already support for two paired phones, and A2DP Bluetooth Audio Streaming.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveHarrisHolt said:


> Thanks. Enhanced bluetooth now programmed. Will try some more now.


:thumbup:


----------



## SteveHarrisHolt (Nov 14, 2016)

*Coding LIM*

Hi all,

I've now done some of the FDL coding and it's gone well so far. One item I'm struggling with is coding the cruise control SET button to be used as LIM (speed limiter). From what I've read I need to set the following:

KOMBI > 3003 > SLD_ENABLE > aktiv
ICM > 3000 > SLD_Funktion > aktiv (actually called C_SLD_Funktion on my F31)
ICM > 3000 > C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC > zugelassen
ICM > 3000 > LDM_SET_Taste > nur_SET__O

The first 3 settings are fine but I can't find the "LDM_SET_Taste" setting. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SteveHarrisHolt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've now done some of the FDL coding and it's gone well so far. One item I'm struggling with is coding the cruise control SET button to be used as LIM (speed limiter). From what I've read I need to set the following:
> 
> ...


The third value is often not found.


----------



## SteveHarrisHolt (Nov 14, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> The third value is often not found.


Does that mean speed limiter will work without that value being set or that I can't use the SET button as LIM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveHarrisHolt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've now done some of the FDL coding and it's gone well so far. One item I'm struggling with is coding the cruise control SET button to be used as LIM (speed limiter). From what I've read I need to set the following:
> 
> ...





SteveHarrisHolt said:


> Does that mean speed limiter will work without that value being set or that I can't use the SET button as LIM?


This Thread is Titled and is about "F30/F31/F32/F33 Coding Enhanced Bluetooth".

How is coding for LIM applicable here? :tsk:


----------



## SteveHarrisHolt (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry - will repost


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveHarrisHolt said:


> Sorry - will repost


:thumbup:


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi,
I did not read the full thread yet, but her eis my question, I have a F36 with navi pro (and carplay) and 6NH. I coded 6NS and coded HU_NBT2. But i don't have HU_CIC and/or CMB_MEDIA. Will this work?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Jpcolin said:


> Hi,
> I did not read the full thread yet, but her eis my question, I have a F36 with navi pro (and carplay) and 6NH. I coded 6NS and coded HU_NBT2. But i don't have HU_CIC and/or CMB_MEDIA. Will this work?


If you have HU_NBT2, then you will not have the others.


----------



## Ralphy89 (Nov 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


Hi Shawn,

I just ordered my ENET cable for connection to my 328i (-14) and I've got the same setup as OP with only Bluetooth phone option (6NH). It appears that I have the correct combox for upgrade. Would it be possible for you to send me links to the appropriate softwares?

Thanks!

Ralphy


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> If you have HU_NBT2, then you will not have the others.


So just coding 6NS and coding HU_NBT2 should do it?
Weird it doesn't!
any idea what to FDL code to have a 2nd Phone paired?


----------



## SteveHarrisHolt (Nov 14, 2016)

Jpcolin said:


> So just coding 6NS and coding HU_NBT2 should do it?
> Weird it doesn't!
> any idea what to FDL code to have a 2nd Phone paired?


Have you gone into the Bluetooth config and enabled the additional bluetooth options?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ralphy89 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just ordered my ENET cable for connection to my 328i (-14) and I've got the same setup as OP with only Bluetooth phone option (6NH). It appears that I have the correct combox for upgrade. Would it be possible for you to send me links to the appropriate softwares?
> 
> ...


This is not a Thread for requesting software, and I do not want to turn it into one, as we already have too many of those. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jpcolin said:


> So just coding 6NS and coding HU_NBT2 should do it?
> Weird it doesn't!
> any idea what to FDL code to have a 2nd Phone paired?


6NS is not compatible with NBT2 Head unit. In NBT2, 6NS is replaced with 6NW Wireless Charging option.


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

SteveHarrisHolt said:


> Have you gone into the Bluetooth config and enabled the additional bluetooth options?


I did not find this setting, i will look into that.
Thanks


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> 6NS is not compatible with NBT2 Head unit. In NBT2, 6NS is replaced with 6NW Wireless Charging option.


Ok, this is interesting info, can i code 6NW without the wireless charging hardware?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jpcolin said:


> Ok, this is interesting info, can i code 6NW without the wireless charging hardware?


I don't have NBT2, so I never try it. Try it though, if it works, great, if not, just undo the coding.


----------



## Ralphy89 (Nov 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is not a Thread for requesting software, and I do not want to turn it into one, as we already have too many of those. PM sent.


Sorry about that, I tried to sign up for the F30 forums and post but I can't seem to receive the confirmation email. Thanks for the help tho, much appreciated!

/Ralphy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ralphy89 said:


> Sorry about that, I tried to sign up for the F30 forums and post but I can't seem to receive the confirmation email. Thanks for the help tho, much appreciated!
> 
> /Ralphy


:thumbup:


----------



## talissawi (Nov 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


Finally received my enet cable and with all the files downloaded (thanks Shawn for sending them through), I tried to connect but with no luck.

The PC recognises the car, the VIN and everything, but the connect tab is greyed out and I can't connect.

Error C078 pops up when I try to `READ' any files.

Any insight much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

talissawi said:


> Sorry Shawn, how do I VO Code HU ENTRYNAV


With 6NS in FA that is Activated, Right-Click on HU_ENTRYNAV and Select Code (not Code FDL).


----------



## Jpcolin (Nov 23, 2016)

Jpcolin said:


> So just coding 6NS and coding HU_NBT2 should do it?
> Weird it doesn't!
> any idea what to FDL code to have a 2nd Phone paired?


Correction it does, after letting the car shtu down completly, the next day, i was able to add a second Phone i guess it's working.
So 6NS with NBT2 works. I did not code 6WS. thanks for the help.


----------



## talissawi (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you Shawn


----------



## SteveHarrisHolt (Nov 14, 2016)

I have HU_NBT


----------



## extreme79 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys, Hi shawnsheridan

I'm going to buy my first bmw, 328i my 2012 (italian car), in a few days.. so I'm exploring that world
The car seemsto have all what I need, only lack features that I could love but anyway not essential: Bluetooth audio streaming, bmw apps..
After a VIN decoding (F233797) I found 609 nav pro (so is CIC not NBT in 02.2012 car, right?), 6NH for basic bluetooth and usb.
After a whole thread read session I'm a little bit confused.. but I think to understand that I cannot have BTAS/EBT softcoded.
I'm wrong? I'm right?

If I can't, I'll put my mind in peace and go for usb mp3
[OT zone: can I play directly from usb or I need to transfer to the internal hdd?]
[SUPER-OT: without any additional smokers package, there is a 12v jack under the central console?! I'm thinking about a phone charger with BT and FM transmitter capabilities I already own (Roidmi)]

Thanks!!

I hope you can understand.. my english could be better


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

extreme79 said:


> Hi guys, Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> I'm going to buy my first bmw, 328i my 2012 (italian car), in a few days.. so I'm exploring that world
> The car seemsto have all what I need, only lack features that I could love but anyway not essential: Bluetooth audio streaming, bmw apps..
> ...


Yes, car has CIC, which means it also should have a Combox, so then EBT is coedable.


----------



## extreme79 (Dec 20, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, car has CIC, which means it also should have a Combox, so then EBT is coedable.


ok .. this shows that I have confused ideas :rofl:
Thanks shawnsheridan.

Anyway, happy to know that probably I'll be able to code it.. I'll browse the forum to try to learn how to code from the basics,possibly without costly damage 

Probably I was placed out of route because inserting "my" short vin on bimmer-tech buy section, they don't let me to see the option to buy ebt but only other iDrive features.

If someone can share with me a safe place where to get esys,psdzdata, my pm box is open 

Let me to start to understand this world.
I'll have CIC in my feb 2012 f30, but I'll found combox because the car has pro nav (609).. (so ebt codable), right?
In case of business nav (and basic too) , there's no combox, right (if no combox-dependent services where factory installed)?..so cic without combox=no codable EBT/BTAS (the only thing I learned perfectly, lol)..

When I'll try the ebt coding adventure, there's something that I absolutely mustn't do to avoid any damage?
There's something different between USA/EU cars at coding level?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

extreme79 said:


> ok .. this shows that I have confused ideas :rofl:
> Thanks shawnsheridan.
> 
> Anyway, happy to know that probably I'll be able to code it.. I'll browse the forum to try to learn how to code from the basics,possibly without costly damage
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## extreme79 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok. Seems clear. 
In Feb 2012 f30, so I have to code 6nk, right? (6ns for >7/2013 nbt,right?) 


Inviato dal mio SM-T520 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

extreme79 said:


> Ok. Seems clear.
> In Feb 2012 f30, so I have to code 6nk, right? (6ns for >7/2013 nbt,right?)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T520 utilizzando Tapatalk


You shoudl be 6NK.


----------



## Bam-Bam (Nov 17, 2016)

I managed to code 6NS and all looks OK.
2 Phones and streaming music and Siri works ,but I did not get text messages working?

Must I do also some FDL coding for that?

Regards,
Marcel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bam-Bam said:


> I managed to code 6NS and all looks OK.
> 2 Phones and streaming music and Siri works ,but I did not get text messages working?
> 
> Must I do also some FDL coding for that?
> ...


No FDL Coding needed.


----------



## garethrn (Nov 1, 2016)

*6NS or 6NK?*

I've just coded 6NS and now see the Office menu, but I'm still unable to pair two phones simultaneously. Should I recode with 6NK? Production date is April 2013.


----------



## garethrn (Nov 1, 2016)

Now resolved, thanks.


----------



## slinkyjynx (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey shawn could I please get a copy of esys? I'm going to try getting EBT working on my late 2013 320D, would it be 6NS that I use?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slinkyjynx said:


> Hey shawn could I please get a copy of esys? I'm going to try getting EBT working on my late 2013 320D, would it be 6NS that I use?


PM sent.


----------



## Nadz (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Shawn. I want to code ebt. Can you link me to esys please?

Sent from my Pixel using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nadz said:


> Hi Shawn. I want to code ebt. Can you link me to esys please?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## Nadz (Jan 6, 2017)

Does changing the GA have any impact when the car is back to BMW for a service and they hook it up to their diagnostics?

Sent from my Pixel using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Nadz said:


> Does changing the GA have any impact when the car is back to BMW for a service and they hook it up to their diagnostics?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Bimmerfest mobile app


Don't write changes to vcm and you will not have issues.


----------



## Nadz (Jan 6, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Don't write changes to vcm and you will not have issues.


Being a noob so I just write FA FP?

Sent from my Pixel using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nadz said:


> Being a noob so I just write FA FP?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Bimmerfest mobile app


That is exactly what NOT to do.

1) Modify FA (Do not Write FA to VCM)
2) Load FA in Coding Module
3) VO Code ECU(s)


----------



## Nadz (Jan 6, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is exactly what NOT to do.
> 
> 1) Modify FA (Do not Write FA to VCM)
> 2) Load FA in Coding Module
> 3) VO Code ECU(s)


Perfect thanks. All clear now. Appreciate it

Sent from my Pixel using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Vilcek (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi I am a owner of BMW F30, 320D with professional navigation. Bluetooth phone works, but no media streaming, can you help me to set it up? Many thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vilcek said:


> Hi I am a owner of BMW F30, 320D with professional navigation. Bluetooth phone works, but no media streaming, can you help me to set it up? Many thx


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## Vilcek (Jan 11, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


can you sent me the links to download the required software? thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vilcek said:


> can you sent me the links to download the required software? thx


PM sent.


----------



## Mikegtr007 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi guys. Is there anyone in the Essex area that could do this for me?


----------



## talissawi (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all, f30 coded and everything on my wish list is up and running, a huge thanks to a prolific coder who volunteered his time and expertise to help. For that I'm grateful. One issue that is not working is the Bluetooth connectivity. The vehicle seems to have lost the ability to launch Bluetooth. As in, when I try to pair to a phone, all I get is a "please wait" message and a loop that keeps on circling, like it's "thinking about it".
I've tried an iPhone and a Samsung, erased the previous pairing, hard reboot both phones, switched off the vehicle, locked it and left it overnight, nothing makes a difference. Has this happened to anyone before? Any insight? Thanks. Tried to activate Bluetooth from telephone tab and from multimedia tab, no joy.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## talissawi (Nov 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

talissawi said:


> Hi all, f30 coded and everything on my wish list is up and running, a huge thanks to a prolific coder who volunteered his time and expertise to help. For that I'm grateful. One issue that is not working is the Bluetooth connectivity. The vehicle seems to have lost the ability to launch Bluetooth. As in, when I try to pair to a phone, all I get is a "please wait" message and a loop that keeps on circling, like it's "thinking about it".
> I've tried an iPhone and a Samsung, erased the previous pairing, hard reboot both phones, switched off the vehicle, locked it and left it overnight, nothing makes a difference. Has this happened to anyone before? Any insight? Thanks. Tried to activate Bluetooth from telephone tab and from multimedia tab, no joy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


No idea. What was coded that would affect Bluetooth?


----------



## Trygun (Feb 1, 2017)

hello, I'm new, I have an F30 of 2012 without navigation system with bluetooth, I wanted to know if I can activate myself advanced features. thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Trygun said:


> hello, I'm new, I have an F30 of 2012 without navigation system with bluetooth, I wanted to know if I can activate myself advanced features. thank you so much


You need to verify if car has Combox or not.


----------



## Trygun (Feb 1, 2017)

near the fuse box there is nothing... so it is impossible to enable bluetooth function?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Trygun said:


> near the fuse box there is nothing... so it is impossible to enable bluetooth function?


If you have no Combox, you cannot have Enhanced Bluetooth.


----------



## Trygun (Feb 1, 2017)

I 6NH the module is not possible to change it? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Trygun said:


> I 6NH the module is not possible to change it? Thank you.


One last time. If you have no Combox. you cannot code Enhanced Bluetooth. End of story.


----------



## Pladavke (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
First of all i want to tell you what a wonderfull job you do for us all. I learned a lot from you posts.
I coded some stuff on my F30.
But i am still sweatting a lot before changing EBT. I have the HU CIC, COMBOX and PRO nav.
When i change to 6NK and code the ECU's, do all the activated features stay the same? Or do i have to code some stuff to have BT again?
thanks a lot


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

So done the coding and now have enhanced BT that works well I also have the office menu now but my txt messages sent to my connected iphone don't come up on the screen? What have I missed?

Thanks


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

Bam-Bam said:


> I managed to code 6NS and all looks OK.
> 2 Phones and streaming music and Siri works ,but I did not get text messages working?
> 
> Must I do also some FDL coding for that?
> ...


Hi,

Did you manage to get the text messages working? If so how did you do it?

Thanks


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is exactly what NOT to do.
> 
> 1) Modify FA (Do not Write FA to VCM)
> 2) Load FA in Coding Module
> 3) VO Code ECU(s)


Hi,

Can you explain how to do this pls car is having a new head unit so will not be able to write FA to VCM but would like to add the enhanced BT when it comes back.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30zoom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you explain how to do this pls car is having a new head unit so will not be able to write FA to VCM but would like to add the enhanced BT when it comes back.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

Just Skip part of updating VCM (Skip Write FA/FP).


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7
> 
> Just Skip part of updating VCM (Skip Write FA/FP).


Thanks Shawn,

Just put the FA back to factory to prevent any issues tomorrow. Still couldn't get txt messages working despite having the office option when 6NH was changed to 6NS. Any ideas? running 2 iphones on ios 10.2.1

Tried re-pairing still nothing any ideas? Did I miss something?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30zoom said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> 
> Just put the FA back to factory to prevent any issues tomorrow. Still couldn't get txt messages working despite having the office option when 6NH was changed to 6NS. Any ideas? running 2 iphones on ios 10.2.1
> 
> ...


Common problem with iPhone. I can't help, as I am Droid user. It is some notification setting on iPhone as I understand it.


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Common problem with iPhone. I can't help, as I am Droid user. It is some notification setting on iPhone as I understand it.


hmm I guessed as much...show notifications in the BT settings on iphone disappeared once I re-paired on both headsets 6 & a 6S. I will investigate further others must also have had the same issue.

Thanks again for your prompt and helpful replies as usual :thumbup:


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is exactly what NOT to do.
> 
> 1) Modify FA (Do not Write FA to VCM)
> 2) Load FA in Coding Module
> 3) VO Code ECU(s)


Just to check pls:

You mean follow pages 1-7 on your guide and ignore page 8 completely or do you still load and re-calculate but just not upload?

Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30zoom said:


> Just to check pls:
> 
> You mean follow pages 1-7 on your guide and ignore page 8 completely or do you still load and re-calculate but just not upload?
> 
> Thanks again


I do not have Guide in front of me. Do not make this so hard. Just bypass VCM step. Modify FA, Save FA, Load FA, Activate FA, Code car. That's it.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Common problem with iPhone. I can't help, as I am Droid user. It is some notification setting on iPhone as I understand it.


Iphone


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

*Modules in head unit?*

Hi,

If you head unit is replaced on an F30 12/2013 NBT what modules need to be recoded? My dealer has had my car all day and still not got the programming done correctly. Also the 2017 maps won't load apparently due to updated software on the new head unit?? Which now needs to be back dated??

Something is seriously wrong so I would appreciate some help before tomorrow's heated phone call 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30zoom said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you head unit is replaced on an F30 12/2013 NBT what modules need to be recoded? My dealer has had my car all day and still not got the programming done correctly. Also the 2017 maps won't load apparently due to updated software on the new head unit?? Which now needs to be back dated??
> 
> ...


I assume this NBT replacement is for factory fitted NBT (one-for-one). Dealers cannot program Single ECU's. If they have to program one, they program entire car, and any ECU with newer firmware since last programming will be updated. That can be one ECU, all ECU's, or any number in between.

They would not load 2017 Maps. They would load map associated with last FSC Code issued to your VIN, whatever version that was.


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume this NBT replacement is for factory fitted NBT (one-for-one). Dealers cannot program Single ECU's. If they have to program one, they program entire car, and any ECU with newer firmware since last programming will be updated. That can be one ECU, all ECU's, or any number in between.
> 
> They would not load 2017 Maps. They would load map associated with last FSC Code issued to your VIN, whatever version that was.


Thanks Shawn,

However my old head unit had 2017 maps on it loaded by me and they agreed to replace like for like. They are trying to load the new maps via USB with a new FSC code so surely these should load and overwrite the factory maps already loaded? Yes it is a like for like factory fitted swap. What is the software back date / downgrade issue? Should Imget them my maps on USB to try?

Thanks again


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

Car still with dealer no update really don't think they no what they are doing  Would it have been possible to pull the original coding and config from the old headunit and just upload to the new unit? Can't believe a simple headunit change is such an issue


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

f30zoom said:


> Car still with dealer no update really don't think they no what they are doing  Would it have been possible to pull the original coding and config from the old headunit and just upload to the new unit? Can't believe a simple headunit change is such an issue


VO Coding takes care of applying factory values. You should not load custom cafd from different firmware or vehicles with option variances.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30zoom said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> 
> However my old head unit had 2017 maps on it loaded by me and they agreed to replace like for like. They are trying to load the new maps via USB with a new FSC code so surely these should load and overwrite the factory maps already loaded? Yes it is a like for like factory fitted swap. What is the software back date / downgrade issue? Should Imget them my maps on USB to try?
> 
> Thanks again


So yes, they can load latest map and use 2017-1 FSC Code you provide them and udpate maps after NBT is installed. I have no clue what you are talking about as far as "backdate / downgrade". Dealers only have one version of ISTA/P, the latest, and that is the only version your car can get programmed with.



f30zoom said:


> Car still with dealer no update really don't think they no what they are doing  Would it have been possible to pull the original coding and config from the old headunit and just upload to the new unit? Can't believe a simple headunit change is such an issue


Nothing can be saved from old Head unit. New NBT will have new Fimrware, and old data likely not align with it. And contrary to your belief, there is no such thing as "a Simple Head Unit Swap". It is quite complicated, even using a new virgin Head Unit.


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> So yes, they can load latest map and use 2017-1 FSC Code you provide them and udpate maps after NBT is installed. I have no clue what you are talking about as far as "backdate / downgrade". Dealers only have one version of ISTA/P, the latest, and that is the only version your car can get programmed with.
> 
> Nothing can be saved from old Head unit. New NBT will have new Fimrware, and old data likely not align with it. And contrary to your belief, there is no such thing as "a Simple Head Unit Swap". It is quite complicated, even using a new virgin Head Unit.


Hi,

Spoke to dealer they were trying to load 2017 maps via there system, they hadn't thought of the issue with the new head unit and available maps  Once I spoke to them they then loaded the old maps that they had access to which was 2014 for my car. Can't believe they didn't realise that a 2013 car with 2017 maps means they were updated at some point after production. Apparently all sorted for me to collect in the morning thank you for all your help :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30zoom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Spoke to dealer they were trying to load 2017 maps via there system, they hadn't thought of the issue with the new head unit and available maps  Once I spoke to them they then loaded the old maps that they had access to which was 2014 for my car. Can't believe they didn't realise that a 2013 car with 2017 maps means they were updated at some point after production. Apparently all sorted for me to collect in the morning thank you for all your help :thumbup:


Alright...good to hear. :thumbup:


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

Car back all good drives different so I guess being a 2013 there may of been several updates available for other ECU's that were obviously done with the head change. :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not have Guide in front of me. Do not make this so hard. Just bypass VCM step. Modify FA, Save FA, Load FA, Activate FA, Code car. That's it.


Hi,

By doing it this way do the dealers not see it? If you change the VO do they not just put it back to factory anyway?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30zoom said:


> Hi,
> 
> By doing it this way do the dealers not see it? If you change the VO do they not just put it back to factory anyway?


They only see modified FA if you write it to car VCM.


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> They only see modified FA if you write it to car VCM.


Ok so success in coding EBT and the txt messages are showing on the car which they didn't before so I guess the new head unit has updated software:thumbup: Anyway I can read the messages and have them read out but the remaining functions don't work:

Reply
Delete etc

Any idea why? Do I need to code something else? I changed the FA / VO without the VCM action as you explained so the dealer can't see a modified FA.

Stumped here :dunno:

Thank you


----------



## DBCos (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking to code my 2013 F30 with EBT. I believe I have all of the required factory hardware options in place (609, 6NH, 6VA). If you could confirm ET is an option for me, my short VIN is F542703.

If it is, would you please be able to send me a link to all of the required programs and files I'll need?

Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DBCos said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking to code my 2013 F30 with EBT. I believe I have all of the required factory hardware options in place (609, 6NH, 6VA). If you could confirm ET is an option for me, my short VIN is F542703.
> 
> ...


Since you have 609 you can have EBT as you have Combox. PM sent.


----------



## Guitarman926 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Is it possible to Code the 6NS F30 (2017) with Idrive 5.0?*

I have the 2017 330i with 6NH installed (and also Navigation, Driver assistance, and Driver assistance plus). Is the coding mentioned in this thread applicale to the new Idrive 5.0? Has anyone tried?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Guitarman926 said:


> I have the 2017 330i with 6NH installed (and also Navigation, Driver assistance, and Driver assistance plus). Is the coding mentioned in this thread applicale to the new Idrive 5.0? Has anyone tried?


Newer NBT2 head units use 6NW TELEPHONY WITH WIRELESS CHARGING for EBT, not 6NS.


----------



## Guitarman926 (Mar 17, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Newer NBT2 head units use 6NW TELEPHONY WITH WIRELESS CHARGING for EBT, not 6NS.


Yes. I knew that is the option (which I missed when I did the custom order, but it was not clear at the time that wireless charging was part of EBT. So is there a way to re-code the 6NH to 6NW (and not need any more hardware - such as the wireless charging cradle or extra mic).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Guitarman926 said:


> Yes. I knew that is the option (which I missed when I did the custom order, but it was not clear at the time that wireless charging was part of EBT. So is there a way to re-code the 6NH to 6NW (and not need any more hardware - such as the wireless charging cradle or extra mic).


Follow same instructions, use 6NW instead of 6NS.


----------



## Guitarman926 (Mar 17, 2007)

Shawn, can you please send me the files to do the re-code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guitarman926 (Mar 17, 2007)

Also, if anyone has done this with NBT2 and successful outcome?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Guitarman926 said:


> Shawn, can you please send me the files to do the re-code? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.



Guitarman926 said:


> Also, if anyone has done this with NBT2 and successful outcome?


For NBT2, you need to use 6NW instead of 6NS.


----------



## Kailec (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey Shawn, can you please send me the e-sys and data files I need for all this? Getting my cable soon hopefully.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kailec said:


> Hey Shawn, can you please send me the e-sys and data files I need for all this? Getting my cable soon hopefully.


PM sent.


----------



## super_czar (May 23, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> 
> For NBT, you need to use 6NW instead of 6NS.


I coded 6NS a couple of weeks ago on a HU_NBT2 
EBT seems to be working

Is there any advantage in re-coding to 6NW instead?

PS: What's curious is that I had album art via BT and siri handsfree working even more the 6NH>6NS change although 6NS has enabled a second phone to be connected


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

The NBT introduced a "little enhanced" 6NH back in late MY2014. Album Art was the main addition without paying for 6NS over here in the USA.



super_czar said:


> I coded 6NS a couple of weeks ago on a HU_NBT2
> EBT seems to be working
> 
> Is there any advantage in re-coding to 6NW instead?
> ...


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey,

how come does ConnectedDrive get replaced with Office when you change VO/FA from 6NH to 6NS? Should in this case 6NL be used?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ALFAinBMW said:


> Hey,
> 
> how come does ConnectedDrive get replaced with Office when you change VO/FA from 6NH to 6NS? Should in this case 6NL be used?


I don't quite understand your question. Office is part of Enhanced Bluetooth (EBT), so that includes, 6NK, 6NL, and 6NS, all of them.


----------



## super_czar (May 23, 2017)

super_czar said:


> I coded 6NS a couple of weeks ago on a HU_NBT2
> EBT seems to be working
> 
> Is there any advantage in re-coding to 6NW instead?
> ...


FWIW, I coded the HU to 6NW and while at it FDL coded WLAN and miracast
While I don't see any changes on account of the 6NS to 6NW although screen mirroring from android works 
It's not very usable though as there is a discernible lag :dunno:


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't quite understand your question. Office is part of Enhanced Bluetooth (EBT), so that includes, 6NK, 6NL, and 6NS, all of them.


On the home screen of iDrive, before I coded 6NH to 6NS, there was the option to choose ConnectedDrive. This option got replaced with Office and BMW Services. All of the options in the ConnectedDrive menu are now under these two menus. Therefore, there is no more issue, but at first I thought I disabled the whole ConnectedDrive with all of its options.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ALFAinBMW said:


> On the home screen of iDrive, before I coded 6NH to 6NS, there was the option to choose ConnectedDrive. This option got replaced with Office and BMW Services. All of the options in the ConnectedDrive menu are now under these two menus. Therefore, there is no more issue, but at first I thought I disabled the whole ConnectedDrive with all of its options.


Oh, so yes, the Menu Items get nested with EBT.


----------



## Kailec (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey all if I switch from 6NH to 6NS, do I lose anything? Also if I take it in to a dealer does this get reset like any coding I do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kailec said:


> Hey all if I switch from 6NH to 6NS, do I lose anything? Also if I take it in to a dealer does this get reset like any coding I do?


No, and Yes, assuming you do not write 6NS to FA in car VCM.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

matteis said:


> Tks, Shawn. I'll try again tomorrow. Earlier I tried to pair another phones (samsumg, nokia), but they just can't "see" the car on Bluetooth.


Took almost a day to the car back to "normal", but everything is fine again.

Tks again, Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> Took almost a day to the car back to "normal", but everything is fine again.
> 
> Tks again, Shawn.


:thumbup:


----------



## Mountain_Comman (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just traded my android for an iphone, for the sole purpose of getting the damn album art/metadata over bluetooth. Well, it sorta works now. I get album art for the very first track, but it doesn't change with subsequent tracks.

A lot of research revealed that this issue can be fixed by applying the so called "KISU" bluetooth update. Does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mountain_Comman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just traded my android for an iphone, for the sole purpose of getting the damn album art/metadata over bluetooth. Well, it sorta works now. I get album art for the very first track, but it doesn't change with subsequent tracks.
> 
> A lot of research revealed that this issue can be fixed by applying the so called "KISU" bluetooth update. Does anyone know how to do that?


KISU is this:

https://legacy.bmw.com/bmw_next/master/en/owners/navigation/bluetooth/bluetooth_software_update.html


----------



## Mountain_Comman (May 18, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> KISU is this:
> 
> https://legacy.bmw.com/bmw_next/master/en/owners/navigation/bluetooth/bluetooth_software_update.html


Shawn to the rescue again!!

You the man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mountain_Comman (May 18, 2017)

Well hot dang!

After literally YEARS of trying (and failing) to get this feature, I finally have album art in my bimmer's idrive screen! Finally...something that even Kia's had and my bimmer never did. 

Thanks to all my bmw bros on the forums and special thanks to Shawn! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
.
.
.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mountain_Comman said:


> Well hot dang!
> 
> After literally YEARS of trying (and failing) to get this feature, I finally have album art in my bimmer's idrive screen! Finally...something that even Kia's had and my bimmer never did.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## 328i_NL (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi there!

This is my first posting here, so please be patient with me...:angel:
A few weeks ago I bought my very first BMW, a 328i F30 from 3/2012.

Like so many here, I was a bit amazed that Bluetooth Audio Streaming was not standard...
Just assumed my car world have that option. Not so.

So I went online to see what could be done and then I saw this thread. Before I go about ordering OBD-cables or anything I would like to make sure it is even possible. I read most of the thread, but still am a bit confused. Here are some specs:

- 3/2012 model (so that's CIC, right?)
- VIN = F233998
- S6NH Hands Free with USB interface
- S609 NAV pro

I do seem to have a Combox:









If I understand correctly, I *should* be able to code EBT, right?
Do I need to change the 6NH to 6NK or 6NS?
Also, would it be possible to use an app like Carly BMW to do this? I'm a little hesitant to use the E-SYS software... (but really would like a link to it anyway...  )

Are there any more options I could code? Like ConnectedDrive, don't have that too.

Thankx in advance!


----------



## Kailec (Apr 30, 2017)

328i_NL said:


> Hi there!
> 
> This is my first posting here, so please be patient with me...:angel:
> A few weeks ago I bought my very first BMW, a 328i F30 from 3/2012.
> ...


Hi there! Congrats on your new car, I was in the same boat as you when I got my car a few months ago! Yes as long as you have CIC and that Combox in your trunk you can code it. What you change 6NH to depends on whether or not you have BMW. assist from what I understand.

Change 6NH	to 6NK (w/o BMW Assist) or 6NS (w/ BMW	Assist) from the vehicle FA.

VO CODE - CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC/HU_ENTRY	or HU_NBT.

That being said if you don't plan on using eSys there's no point in worrying about that. There are apps you can use alongside adapters that plug into the OBD port that can accomplish this stuff.

One such combo is the Vgate iCar2 with the Bimmercode app (IOS), which would let you accomplish that without eSys.

Good luck!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Kailec said:


> Hi there! Congrats on your new car, I was in the same boat as you when I got my car a few months ago! Yes as long as you have CIC and that Combox in your trunk you can code it. What you change 6NH to depends on whether or not you have BMW. assist from what I understand.
> 
> Change 6NH	to 6NK (w/o BMW Assist) or 6NS (w/ BMW	Assist) from the vehicle FA.
> 
> ...


Bimmercode makes it difficult to VO code. You can only FDL code in Expert Mode.


----------



## 328i_NL (Aug 20, 2017)

Both Carly BMW nor Bimmercode seem to support enabling of EBT. I can't find it anywhere in the supported features? 

I guess my only option is to use E-SYS. Can someone provide me with a link to the software (Shawn)? I already found several versions online, but not sure if they are the "right" ones...

It's all a little scary. How big are the chances of "bricking" my car? :yikes:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

328i_NL said:


> Both Carly BMW nor Bimmercode seem to support enabling of EBT. I can't find it anywhere in the supported features?
> 
> I guess my only option is to use E-SYS. Can someone provide me with a link to the software (Shawn)? I already found several versions online, but not sure if they are the "right" ones...
> 
> It's all a little scary. How big are the chances of "bricking" my car? :yikes:


PM sent.


----------



## 328i_NL (Aug 20, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks man! Really appreciate this! :thumbup:


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello guys, 

I will be coding my EBT for my first time today on an F30 that has HU_ENTRY without BMW Assist. 
Guess I will just add 6NK to the VO and Code the HU and COMBOX.

However, a friend who happens to code lots of cars said this will lead to losing the Cafd files as the car has CIC, is this true ? 

looking forward for some help here guys 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AdelAbdou said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I will be coding my EBT for my first time today on an F30 that has HU_ENTRY without BMW Assist.
> Guess I will just add 6NK to the VO and Code the HU and COMBOX.
> ...


Are you sure your "F30 that has HU_ENTRY without BMW Assist." has a Combox? With no Navigation and no Telematics, it would be unusual to have a Combox.


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello,

Correct me if I am wrong but the car has bluetooth for calls and has no DVD or Navigation. 

And when I used BMWAI to code a few options it created a backup file under the name HU_Entry and during coding the module name was HU_Entry. 

The combox is the module at the trunk, right ? and if you dont have a combox at the trunk then you will have no bluetooth at all...and since I have bluetooth for calls only then I do have a combox 

hope I am getting things right and not missing anything.

Thanks !


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AdelAbdou said:


> Hello,
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but the car has bluetooth for calls and has no DVD or Navigation.
> 
> ...


Incorrect. You can have basic bluetooth function for calls without a combox.


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

This is how my screen looks like but it only shows AUX and nothing else at this menu 
http://www.auto-electronics.co.uk/ebay/productimages/dvn-F30-d99/gallery1.jpg


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

and how can I make sure I do have a combox ? Sir.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AdelAbdou said:


> and how can I make sure I do have a combox ? Sir.


Connect vehicle and read with E-sys or locate physically.


----------



## waferguy (Nov 17, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Coding EBT will have no affect on any FSC Codes.


Understood! Thank you!


----------



## waferguy (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

If I can make 644 works, will I get extra "features" by coding 6NK with date changing from #0910 to #0911?

Just curious!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waferguy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> If I can make 644 works, will I get extra "features" by coding 6NK with date changing from #0910 to #0911?
> 
> Just curious!


No.


----------



## josvi (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello from Spain. I am completely new to the world of BMW (my car is an F48) and coding, so, appart from having read many many posts about coding, I have some doubts.

I would like to code extended bluetooth but I do not want to mess anything so I would like to ask for some help if it were possible.

1. First thing is adding the code 6NS to FA (or 6NK, see below).
1.1 If in FA the code 6NH is found, change it for 6NS.
1.2 If there is no 6NH, simply add 6NS.

First question. I have found that if you have BMW assist you should change to 6NS but if you do not have BMW assist you should add 6NK instead of 6NS. Is that correct ?. How do I know if I have BMW assist ?.

2. Afterwards, you should VO code _either_ HU_NBT _or_ CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC/HU_ENTRY. Which is the one I have to code ?. How do I know it ?.

3. I have seen several tutorials about coding and changing FA, but less about VO coding. Could you point me to a good tutorial about VO coding ?.

Thanks a lot !!.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josvi said:


> Hello from Spain. I am completely new to the world of BMW (my car is an F48) and coding, so, appart from having read many many posts about coding, I have some doubts.
> 
> I would like to code extended bluetooth but I do not want to mess anything so I would like to ask for some help if it were possible.
> 
> ...


All you need is here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

As for 2), When you read SVT, you will see which Head Unit you have, HU_xxx and if CMB_MEDIA is present.


----------



## josvi (Nov 22, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> All you need is here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7
> 
> As for 2), When you read SVT, you will see which Head Unit you have, HU_xxx and if CMB_MEDIA is present.


I was (a bit) frightened at first but it worked !!!. ¡¡¡ Thanks a lot !!!.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josvi said:


> I was (a bit) frightened at first but it worked !!!. ¡¡¡ Thanks a lot !!!.


:thumbup:


----------



## waferguy (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I need your advice again!

I'm waiting for the K-DCAN cable to arrive. At the mean time, I was thinking to update the CIC software version in the car. Then I got into problem!

My E70 has version MX-002.005.025. From BMW website, I've downloaded latest UPD01008 (01 Oct 2014). With a FAT32 formatted USB drive, I've tried few times, but all ended up with an error "Software on USB device incompatible with this vehicle".

UPD01008 supposes to have MX-3.5.4.

Any suggestions to try?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waferguy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I need your advice again!
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I don't know, I have seen this a dozen times myself, and I know the .bin UPD file has to be compatable with the car's Combox firmware, but I do not know any way to ensure you get the latest compatible version.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone has coded the HU_ENTRYNAV2?

The inband ringing does not work

The HU already have enhanced bluetooth


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> Anyone has coded the HU_ENTRYNAV2?
> 
> The inband ringing does not work
> 
> The HU already have enhanced bluetooth


Do you have iPHone or Droid, and is this same phone tested and known to work with inband ringing in other head unit type?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have iPHone or Droid, and is this same phone tested and known to work with inband ringing in other head unit type?


Using iphone

It works on my other car with NBT but not this new HU_ENTRYNAV2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> Using iphone
> 
> It works on my other car with NBT but not this new HU_ENTRYNAV2


Ok.


----------



## waferguy (Nov 17, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I don't know, I have seen this a dozen times myself, and I know the .bin UPD file has to be compatable with the car's Combox firmware, but I do not know any way to ensure you get the latest compatible version.


That's okay!

I'll share once I find a solution.


----------



## jomigo (Nov 29, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Apple Carplay requires an FSC activation code. Some have reported being able to order online by logging into their ConnectedDrive account.
> 
> 6NS was still present in 2016 vehicles.
> 
> ...


Hi Almaretto/ger65 - I'm going back a year in this thread, sorry, but I cannot find the info I'm looking for anywhere else except in your discussion - and I am still not clear.

I'm looking to code EBT (for the office functions only) in my 2017 F36 - production date Jan 2017. I'm glad I stumbled on your discussion that 6NS is not a valid way to go for 2017.
Either of you have short instructions (or link to where it may be posted) on coding EBT for 2017 or later?
(I've got some BT functionality - hands free, Siri capable, contacts visible, etc...) but no Office.

Originally thought I could do this with Bimmercode, but now moving toward the eSys path after reading FA is only/best done in eSys. Per Bimmercode I have HU_NBT if that helps.
Any direction you can provide?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jomigo said:


> Hi Almaretto/ger65 - I'm going back a year in this thread, sorry, but I cannot find the info I'm looking for anywhere else except in your discussion - and I am still not clear.
> 
> I'm looking to code EBT (for the office functions only) in my 2017 F36 - production date Jan 2017. I'm glad I stumbled on your discussion that 6NS is not a valid way to go for 2017.
> Either of you have short instructions (or link to where it may be posted) on coding EBT for 2017 or later?
> ...


For ID4, I code 6NS.
For ID5/ID6, I code 6NW.

There are lots of guides on VO coding, including those in STICKY.


----------



## nabi99 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Are you still able to PM a link to the software? Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nabi99 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Are you still able to PM a link to the software? Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## radsterr (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I just purchased my first BMW, an F34 328i GT, and I'm loving it! I don't have bluetooth music streaming or USB music though and I'd love to learn how to code the upgrade. I have your PDF instructions, just need the software and cable. I'm a little nervous to mess with it, but I'm a total music guy and would love the album artwork and track selection functionality from my steering wheel. Not sure if it's possible with my smaller iDrive screen (VIN). Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

radsterr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just purchased my first BMW, an F34 328i GT, and I'm loving it! I don't have bluetooth music streaming or USB music though and I'd love to learn how to code the upgrade. I have your PDF instructions, just need the software and cable. I'm a little nervous to mess with it, but I'm a total music guy and would love the album artwork and track selection functionality from my steering wheel. Not sure if it's possible with my smaller iDrive screen (VIN). Thanks!


It looks like you most likely have ENTRY Head Unit with Combox. You should be able to get Bluetooth Streaming, but I don;t think Album Art is possible. PM sent.


----------



## Baske (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,

Can you please help me? I try to get the Enhanced Bluetooth working on my BMW F31 from 2013 but I get an error when I try to VO code my headunit.

So first I changed the FA from 6NH to 6NL. That went well. Then I try to code the HU_NBT and end up with the following error:

_Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2018/04/11-20:22:52.908
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HU_NBT - 63] - [Exception - UNKNOWN] Errors during NCD generation for CAF cafd_00000ded-003_004_010: 
DataGroup ., Function .: More than one condition parameter is active: [., .]
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "24s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet
_
I saw in another topic that "More than one condition parameter is active" means FA has conflict with 2 or more option codes.

How should I resolve this?

One note: My Car is from May 2013 and came from the factory with option 6NH (Standard BT) and the HU_NBT (prof Navi) but I saw a sticker on the physical headunit a later production date: 34 2013.
I think that is week 34, which means August 2013. That would mean that my NBT headunit was replaced when the car was 3 months old. Not sure if this can be related to my error.

Thanks,
Bas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Baske said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me? I try to get the Enhanced Bluetooth working on my BMW F31 from 2013 but I get an error when I try to VO code my headunit.
> 
> ...


You need to check FA again. Somehow you must have 2 conflicting codes (6NH, 6NK, 6NL, 6NS, etc.).


----------



## Baske (Jan 8, 2018)

> You need to check FA again. Somehow you must have 2 conflicting codes (6NH, 6NK, 6NL, 6NS, etc.).


Thanks for your help. I have it working. It turned out that I had to change it from 6NH to 6NS. Changing it to 6NL or 6NK returns the error above when coding the HU_NBT

Only album art is not working when I stream music(Spotify) via Bluetooth. This is working when I connect my Iphone via USB.


----------



## roberto84 (Dec 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> What did you remove and add to FA to make EBT work?


6NH zu 6NS und dann zu 6NL


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roberto84 said:


> 6NH zu 6NS und dann zu 6NL


Try 6NK.


----------



## JakeM (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Guys, appologies for post bombing..but just picked up a 63 plate 320d with what i reckon is CIC... had been more interested in getting the m sport etc. and hadn't really done my homework on the infotainment system....so i have BT for phone but not for audio streaming... can do the audio via the aux jack but would prefer via BT if possible... the car has no nav nor combox in the boot... i understand this may be in the head unit but am unable to tell until i get an esys on saturday. Anyway quick question.., if I need a combox to get music over the BT working .. can i just plug one in, there seemed to be a few types, would i need a specific model to work?. coding aside that is..
or ultimate solution would be to also mirror android phone screen to use apps like maps etc again is this possible ?appreciate that be a big rip out and installl again i had read voltages may be different on newer evo units.. apprecaite your extensive knowledge to give me some advice

Cheers
Jake


----------



## JakeM (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Guys, appologies for post bombing..but just picked up a 63 plate 320d with what i reckon is CIC... had been more interested in getting the m sport etc. and hadn't really done my homework on the infotainment system....so i have BT for phone but not for audio streaming... can do the audio via the aux jack but would prefer via BT if possible... the car has no nav nor combox in the boot... i understand this may be in the head unit but am unable to tell until i get an esys on saturday. Anyway quick question.., if I need a combox to get music over the BT working .. can i just plug one in, there seemed to be a few types, would i need a specific model to work?. coding aside that is..
or ultimate solution would be to also mirror android phone screen to use apps like maps etc again is this possible ?appreciate that be a big rip out and installl again i had read voltages may be different on newer evo units.. apprecaite your extensive knowledge to give me some advice

Cheers
Jake


----------



## faix (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello Guys, so i have a 116d ED from 2014 that i would like to enable EBT. I already have bluetooth for telephone calls. From what i have been able to gather, i have the HU_ENTRY and no combox at the boot. Is it possible for me to do this by coding the car?
If yes could you send me the e-sys?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

faix said:


> Hello Guys, so i have a 116d ED from 2014 that i would like to enable EBT. I already have bluetooth for telephone calls. From what i have been able to gather, i have the HU_ENTRY and no combox at the boot. Is it possible for me to do this by coding the car?
> If yes could you send me the e-sys?
> 
> Thanks


No. You must have a Combox for EBT with ENTRY Head Unit.


----------



## faix (Apr 19, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. You must have a Combox for EBT with ENTRY Head Unit.


Damn, then what would be easier? Getting a better HU or installing the combox? Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

faix said:


> Damn, then what would be easier? Getting a better HU or installing the combox? Thanks for the quick reply


Best option would be an NBT Head Unit upgrade, which includes builtin Combox.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

faix said:


> Hello Guys, so i have a 116d ED from 2014 that i would like to enable EBT. I already have bluetooth for telephone calls. From what i have been able to gather, i have the HU_ENTRY and no combox at the boot. Is it possible for me to do this by coding the car?
> If yes could you send me the e-sys?
> 
> Thanks


Since late 2013 (build date) that HU_Entry (not HU_entrynav) have built in "combox".
Check your VO that you have 6AC, 6AE, 6NH. If so, you can enable EBT.


----------



## faix (Apr 19, 2018)

I took a picture of the Head unit, under the Country of production, it says 01-2014 which i guess is the date of production and below that it says ENTRY CB. Could i assume that it is probable that it has a combox already?



clawpt said:


> Since late 2013 (build date) that HU_Entry (not HU_entrynav) have built in "combox".
> Check your VO that you have 6AC, 6AE, 6NH. If so, you can enable EBT.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

faix said:


> I took a picture of the Head unit, under the Country of production, it says 01-2014 which i guess is the date of production and below that it says ENTRY CB. Could i assume that it is probable that it has a combox already?


Use your short vin, decode it and check those options.


----------



## faix (Apr 19, 2018)

I only have 6NH in my vin.


clawpt said:


> Use your short vin, decode it and check those options.


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> For ID4, I code 6NS.
> For ID5/ID6, I code 6NW.
> 
> There are lots of guides on VO coding, including those in STICKY.


Hi Almaretto, is this 6NW still valid for HU_ENTRYNAV2 on MY2018 ? Will I need to change number of microphones back to 1 after VO coding ?

Also, my car is with ConnectedDrive and BMW assist ? Does 6NW still works for this, and do not break anything else ? 

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

weebyx said:


> Hi Almaretto, is this 6NW still valid for HU_ENTRYNAV2 on MY2018 ? Will I need to change number of microphones back to 1 after VO coding ?
> 
> Also, my car is with ConnectedDrive and BMW assist ? Does 6NW still works for this, and do not break anything else ?
> 
> Thanks


6NW comes with wireless charging. 6NS can be used instead.

Check if microphone is one or two; if one, set back that way after coding.


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

*EBT OK, but Nav stopped working*

I have a 2014-04 F30, with factory-fit Business Nav (S606). I added EBT by VO coding 6NH -> 6NS, then coding the HU_ENTRYNAV. The latter worked, as I had to reinstate a few miscellaneous codings that had been reset to defaults.

That all seems to have worked OK: I now have Phone1/2 functionality, "Connected Drive" is now "Office" on the menu, music streaming, SMS transfer (and something else, I think).

However, now my Nav just sits there telling me it's starting but nothing else ever happens. Any ideas? E.g. was 6NS the right VO option for this configuration.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cjn said:


> However, now my Nav just sits there telling me it's starting but nothing else ever happens. Any ideas? E.g. was 6NS the right VO option for this configuration.


Do you have BMW Assist?


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Do you have BMW Assist?


I'm not at all clear about what that is. When I bought the UK car new, the 3-year warranty included various emergency services, some automatically contacted after a serious accident by the car's built-in GSM phone. When the warranty expired I didn't renew anything (and BMW didn't offer anything). I think, however, that the car can still make a call but what would then happen I don't know.

The VIN decode shows two items of possible interest:
S6ACA INTELLIGENTER NOTRUF (Intelligent emergency SOS call)
S6AEA TELESERVICES
plus of course
S6NHA FREISPRECHEIN. M. USB-SCHNITTSTELLE (Hands-free with USB interface)

Does this Assist feature affect the correct choice of VO setting?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cjn said:


> I'm not at all clear about what that is. When I bought the UK car new, the 3-year warranty included various emergency services, some automatically contacted after a serious accident by the car's built-in GSM phone. When the warranty expired I didn't renew anything (and BMW didn't offer anything). I think, however, that the car can still make a call but what would then happen I don't know.
> 
> The VIN decode shows two items of possible interest:
> S6ACA INTELLIGENTER NOTRUF (Intelligent emergency SOS call)
> ...


https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


Yes, thanks, I had seen this but managed to disregard it. I'll try 6NK first, then 6NL, and that shouldn't break anything (more than it's broken already).

The confusing bit is that my head unit is HU_ENTRYNAV, which doesn't seem to get mentioned amid all the HU_NBT/ENTRY/CHAMP/...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjn said:


> Yes, thanks, I had seen this but managed to disregard it. I'll try 6NK first, then 6NL, and that shouldn't break anything (more than it's broken already).
> 
> The confusing bit is that my head unit is HU_ENTRYNAV, which doesn't seem to get mentioned amid all the HU_NBT/ENTRY/CHAMP/...


6NS is correct EBT COding for HU_ENTRYNAV, and it should not have any impact on Navigation function.


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 6NS is correct EBT COding for HU_ENTRYNAV, and it should not have any impact on Navigation function.


Thanks Shawn, I'm glad to say that you are perfectly correct. Having read your reply I decided to rerun my previous coding, in case something had misfired. However, when I started the car to begin coding, after two days' sitting idle, I found that everything was working as expected. All my new EBT stuff is there and the Nav is back to normal. Have a great day!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjn said:


> Thanks Shawn, I'm glad to say that you are perfectly correct. Having read your reply I decided to rerun my previous coding, in case something had misfired. However, when I started the car to begin coding, after two days' sitting idle, I found that everything was working as expected. All my new EBT stuff is there and the Nav is back to normal. Have a great day!


:thumbup:


----------



## wstuartj (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello!

I apologize if what I'm about to ask is old news. I just replaced my '07 328xi with a '15 x5 35d and want to code Enhanced Bluetooth 6NS. The x5 has navigation 609. I'm wondering if I can do this with the Bimmercode app, Carly, or need the E-Sys configuration. I'm hoping that i can do this reliably with the Bimmercode app but I've read conflicting accounts. 

Can anyone provide some advice? And hopefully straight forward instructions for the Bimmercode app. Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

richfisher666 said:


> Hi All, New to all this coding and this is my first BMW. its a 2105 3 series m sport. I want to code the enhanced bluetooth, I've just ordered the cable from ebay ENET OBD.
> 
> Has anyone got a step by step guide on what i need to enable and also the Esys software that i require.
> 
> ...


I have no idea on Bimmercode App as I have no use for it. E-Sys method is here:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wstuartj said:


> Hello!
> 
> I apologize if what I'm about to ask is old news. I just replaced my '07 328xi with a '15 x5 35d and want to code Enhanced Bluetooth 6NS. The x5 has navigation 609. I'm wondering if I can do this with the Bimmercode app, Carly, or need the E-Sys configuration. I'm hoping that i can do this reliably with the Bimmercode app but I've read conflicting accounts.
> 
> Can anyone provide some advice? And hopefully straight forward instructions for the Bimmercode app. Thank you!!


Bimmercode can do this, but much more work as you have to know what to and manually switch much more.


----------



## xtyou (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi,

My F45 2018 (EntryNav2) with standard bluetooth does not have 6NH in Salapa Elements.
I have those items :
1AG,1CA,1CB,230,249,255,2PA,2TF,2U9,2VB,2VC,2VG,313,316,320,322,346,3AG,423,428,459,473,488,493,494,4FD,4LR,508,521,534,548,563,5A1,5A2,5AR,5AT,5DA,5DF,5DP,698,6AC,6AE,6AK,6AP,6FW,6UN,7LE,7S2,854,881,8KA,8R9,8S3,8TF,9AA

Do I need to have 6NH to code 6NS or simply add 6NS?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xtyou said:


> ...Do I need to have 6NH to code 6NS or simply add 6NS?
> 
> Thanks


No. You can just add 6NS without having 6NH.


----------



## xtyou (Jan 2, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. You can just add 6NS without having 6NH.


Thank for your reply

After 6NS added to Salapa, I try to code HU_entrynav2, I have this error and ECU becomes faulty
I tried to connect with "read parameters from vcm" and "Series, I-Step"



> Caf's suchen
> Tal wird generiert
> Abarbeitung wird gestartet
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xtyou said:


> Thank for your reply
> 
> After 6NS added to Salapa, I try to code HU_entrynav2, I have this error and ECU becomes faulty
> I tried to connect with "read parameters from vcm" and "Series, I-Step"


I don't know. I am not familiar with new ENTRYNAV2 Head Unit.

"read parameters from vcm" and "Series, I-Step" should both be blank.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

xtyou said:


> Thank for your reply
> 
> After 6NS added to Salapa, I try to code HU_entrynav2, I have this error and ECU becomes faulty
> I tried to connect with "read parameters from vcm" and "Series, I-Step"


I checked with Coding-Verification and it did not give any error messages so there should not be any SALAPA conflicts.


----------



## FabiiWalch (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey there, is there any possibility to display coverart via bluetooth without 6NS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FabiWalch said:


> Hey there, is there any possibility to display coverart via bluetoothwithout 6NS?


You must have NBT or higher:

HU_NBT => ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART = aktiv


----------



## FabiiWalch (Oct 23, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> You must have NBT or higher:
> 
> HU_NBT => ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART = aktiv


I can see coverart while listening to music through the usb port.. i can also see coverart while streaming apple music with the phone plugged into the usb port.. but i cant see coverart while streaming apple music via bluetooth..

i already had this "HU_NBT => ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART = aktiv" but it still doesnt work.. my car has a bmw navi business headunit.. in bimmercode it says "HU_NBT".. and i switched the 6.6" screen with the 8.8" screen.. is there anything i missed out coding? do i have to code from 6NH to 6NS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FabiiWalch said:


> I can see coverart while listening to music through the usb port.. i can also see coverart while streaming apple music with the phone plugged into the usb port.. but i cant see coverart while streaming apple music via bluetooth..
> 
> i already had this "HU_NBT => ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART = aktiv" but it still doesnt work.. my car has a bmw navi business headunit.. in bimmercode it says "HU_NBT".. and i switched the 6.6" screen with the 8.8" screen.. is there anything i missed out coding? do i have to code from 6NH to 6NS?


I am not aware of anything else. If you have 606 Business Nav, you have ENTRYNAV Head Unit, not HU_NBT as indicated by BimmerCode App.


----------



## FabiiWalch (Oct 23, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not aware of anything else. If you have 606 Business Nav, you have ENTRYNAV Head Unit, not HU_NBT as indicated by BimmerCode App.


Yeah youre right! i got 606 business.. so do i have to code 6NH to 6NS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FabiiWalch said:


> Yeah youre right! i got 606 business.. so do i have to code 6NH to 6NS?


6NS gets you enhanced Bluetooth, but with ENTRYNAV, you do not get Bluetooth Album Art, as you need NBT or higher.


----------



## FabiiWalch (Oct 23, 2018)

whats the benefit of 6NS (enhanced bluetooth) then? Thank you for your quick replies!!


----------

